# meine neuen



## Wolfgang (23. Sep. 2006)

Hallo Leute​ Ich wollte mal meine neuen vorstellen
sie sind alle ca 1,5 Jahre alt

 

Doits Ochiba  32 cm


 


Karashi  42 cm


 


 Tancho Goshiki 32 cm

bin mal gespannt was ihr von denen haltet


----------



## rainthanner (23. Sep. 2006)

*AW: meine neuen*

Hallo Wolfgang, 

alle drei sind auch für meinen Geschmack gute Fische. 
Müßte ich mich für einen der drei entscheiden, würde ich ohne zögern den Ochiba wählen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (23. Sep. 2006)

*AW: meine neuen*

Hallo Rainer!
Der Wolfgang gibt aber keinen ab    , aber ich weiß ja wo er sie her hat


----------



## Wolfgang (23. Sep. 2006)

*AW: meine neuen*

Hi Reiner
der Frank weiß, wovon er spricht , die gehen so schnell nicht wieder von Hoff. 
Ich gehe mit dir überein , was den Ochiba angeht ,  hoffe aber auf das Potenzial von den anderen. Das Tancho beim Gochiki war vor Wochen noch ganz klein , es wird noch größer.  
Der Karashi futtert wie ein Scheunendrescher , keine angst bei den Großen mitzumischen.   
und das als Neuling , an der Hand war er auch schon sein Futter abholen.


----------



## Dodi (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: meine neuen*

Hallo Wolfgang!

Wirklich sehr schöne Fische!
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Wolfgang (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: meine neuen*

Hi
ich hab schon ein Bild vom Karshi, wie er in einem Jahr aussieht  

 

Hier ist der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens


----------



## kwoddel (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: meine neuen*

Hallo Wolfgang 
Der wird bestimmt noch 22 cm größer       und wenn nicht kommt er auf die Streckbank


----------

